# Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Guys
good to see Seat getting a pitch on such a prestigious forum - hope to see lots more posts
Seat is a strong brand in the UK with an enthusiatic following
Here`s some links to pics of my Jabbsport modded Leon Cupra R












_Modified by webbhead at 9:24 AM 12-31-2006_


_Modified by webbhead at 11:12 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Your car is insane!!!<3
I wish the sold that in the US


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (novtec_1)*

Thanks mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - glad you like it -








Seat is a strong brand in the Uk and Europe and Mexico too - The Leon Cupra R is I think, one of VAGs best styling efforts - comes as standard with the 225hp 1.8T Audi TT motor/6 speed box/Brembos/lowered suspension,and lots of other kit - its a great basis for modding!!
My car is the first LCR in the UK that Jabbasport[one of the best outfits in the UK for the 1.8T] have modded - lots of kit added as you can see
Insane ! - it is! - at 1.6bar ~370+hp and 170+mph


----------



## mmmarcos (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (webbhead)*

wow your car is beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (mmmarcos)*

Thanks mate







- glad you like


----------



## hifigli (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (webbhead)*

YOUR CAR IS THE HOTTNESS







CHEERS MATE.


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (hifigli)*

Thanks mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cheers


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

nicely done......beautiful


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

nice bro.... last summer i drove one cupra R with a setup like yours but it was made from http://www.delriopower.com
gt30r turbo at 23 psi.... pushing 450hp


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

Thanks ! - cheers


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (MauGomez)*

Thanks Mate! - 450BHP wow fast!







- as far as I know we don`t have any Leons in the UK with the GT30 - there may be some Ibizas but we are still waiting for APRs st3+ with the GT28rs for the Leon
The IHI on my car is a good turbo for the Leon - not quite as powerful as the Garrett but less lag - spins up just like a KO4 - there are more powerful IHI cars than mine in the UK but mine was set up for me as a daily driver - I do 30000 miles a year - so I need reliability, and these big power outputs test the drivetrain to the limit - 370BHP is enough for me to cruise down to the local store







- I need more grip rather than power








Whats the Leon scene like in Mexico? - does the car have much of a following - many APR st3/Big turbo cars about? 
cheers


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (webbhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webbhead* »_Thanks Mate! - 450BHP wow fast!







- as far as I know we don`t have any Leons in the UK with the GT30 - there may be some Ibizas but we are still waiting for APRs st3+ with the GT28rs for the Leon
The IHI on my car is a good turbo for the Leon - not quite as powerful as the Garrett but less lag - spins up just like a KO4 - there are more powerful IHI cars than mine in the UK but mine was set up for me as a daily driver - I do 30000 miles a year - so I need reliability, and these big power outputs test the drivetrain to the limit - 370BHP is enough for me to cruise down to the local store







- I need more grip rather than power








Whats the Leon scene like in Mexico? - does the car have much of a following - many APR st3/Big turbo cars about? 
cheers









i know hehe that leon was race only








here in mexico the leon scene it´s almost like in the uk, you should visit these 2 forums..
http://www.rvag.com
http://www.auto-mania.com.mx/foro/upload
del rio power and autodynamica specialises on 1.8t engines
apr and unitronic make nice bigturbo setups... but mainly giac works here in mexico 







cheers


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.delriopower.com

cheers


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (novtec_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *novtec_1* »_Your car is insane!!!<3
I wish the sold that in the US

same here!


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

That intake manifold is awesome!!!!! I want one!


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

WOW that is one BAD ARSE Seat.








I wish we could get those here.


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a bad ass car ! WOW 
I have to ask what strut tower brace is that ?
Please help me out on this one I have a mk4 R32 and it looks as if that STB might fit my car as well , it has the similer right side bend .
Thanks , awsome machine !!


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (evil4bc)*

Thanks`you all` for the kind comments `bout` my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - never get much chance to post these days as i`m always out drivin it!! - done 7000 miles now since the rebuild, and the only major drawback of I have had is trying keep legal and stay outa jail








For daily street use, the mods have turned out to be `ace` - i never would have believed the basic Mk4 chassis could be extended so far and yet still be so capable.
The car just gets up in the morning and goes about its business like the standard product - it still retains the basic, relaxed,VAG `quality feel ` about town - no hastles
One recent trip up country of 320 miles - freeway and backroad running - I got 23miles/gal[american]!!, which is amazing for a car of its performance - and that included a fair bit of`mentalness` as a consequence of a chance encounter with a DB9 Aston Martin - he left my company with the profond impression that Leon Cupra `R` are far faster than he had ever possibly imagined - The Leon`s mid range grunt is awesome - off the leash it will turn 80-100 in 4thin approx 2.4sec, and I have seen 6800rpm in 6th - 168mph on GPS - on a private test track of course







- with more to come








I will post some vids in due course








The strut brace is basic Audi part - fits for the standard European S3 - bolts straight on no problem - not the most glamorous item - mild steel tube, comes black painted - I stripped it, polished it, painted the ends and laquered it.
The inlet manifold, I imported from Dahlback in Sweden - http://www.dahlbackracing.se/
It is cast aluminium - dual plenum - with equal length runners - supposed to give approx 10bhp on 300+bhp motor - only really suitable for smallport head I think - comes unpolished -I had it polished internally and externally and matched to the head.
Cheers


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (webbhead)*

I've meant to comment this car many times already, but always forgot or something.
Anyway, needless to say it's AWESOME. I like it how it doesn't have big wings or other flashy items. Love the wheel choise, love the tinted tails, as well as the brakes.


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Thanks mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - here`s a short video
http://media.putfile.com/Lcr-Vid-1
cheers









_Modified by webbhead at 2:12 PM 4-9-2006_


_Modified by webbhead at 1:27 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful car, and awesome video! I'm jealous


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Brett - I couldn`t be too ambitious on the public road with the video, me being a `law abidin` citizen too!!







so I cut the boost well back- hopefully will get a chance on the track during the summer and have something more spectacular to post


----------



## R Zwei und Dreissig (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (webbhead)*

Beautiful car John!!!!!! To bad we can't get our hands on them over here in the States. Love the color and look of the car....nice video as well. Later........Karsten (Deutschland!!!!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (R Zwei und Dreissig)*

Cheers Karsten and thanks - glad you like it







- hope to have some more video this summer
I feel sorry for Seat - they must be restrained bt VAG internal politics - scared of taking sales from other VAG brands I suppose - there is a vibrant Hispanic culture in the States, that would ensure a large brand following and sales and yet they only export to Mexico - crazy!


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (webbhead)*

Beautiful! I dont think I could ever get tired of looking at those wheels, they fit all VAG cars sooo sooo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (Terrible One)*

i want one..i will now leave to







because the U.S. can't get the hot ish...nice car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (Poppa18T)*

im going to spain to my cuzins to get one....hotness!!!


----------



## GLIDrummer (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (webbhead)*

I can't even tell you how many times I've looked at this post. That car is so sweet. I wish we could get em here in the states http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for an awesome ride


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (GLIDrummer)*

The U.S should sell these, I would so pick one over my R32....

Nice R bro


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Jabbasport Leon Cupra R - IHI power (BenGee)*

Nice car mate!
I had a SEAT Ibiza Cupra before moving over here to the USA from Southampton.
I so wish I could have bought one over here when I moved, but I ended up with the closest thing, a 1.8T VW GTI (180bhp).
My Beefa was Ovni Yellow too... the only colour to get a Cupra IMO!


----------



## FRobot (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice car !
The exterior mods are really clean, nothing flashy. 370hp that's power!


----------



## mr reyvo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (FRobot)*

Great car!! I want it! I want it!!


----------



## asphaltvr6 (Dec 30, 2004)

guy i want your seats


----------



## carlitrosrvag (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice car bro. I own one but it is a 1.8T with 180hp... here in mexico are some Leon's with over 300hp ..... the video looks great too.


----------



## VAG20V (Nov 9, 2006)

in the video, the pics look great! the pics dont work now though!


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (VAG20V)*

Happy Hogmany folks







- and of course many, many thanks to everyone for the kind words of encouragement this last year, regarding the `Bumblebee` - I’m glad to be able to offer some tips and some inspiration, and pleased too that you enjoyed the read!
I know the `Big Turbo` car is not for everyone, for lots of different reasons – I don’t ever expect there will ever be many BT cars about.
For that reason it’s difficult, I suppose, for those who lust after the IHI experience to get any impression of what it’s like to actually drive one of these cars – I know there’s lots of discussion, opinions, conjecture, dyno charts and the rest!
Any way! - with that in mind, there are four short videos posted on – http://www.putfile.com/calpan
These are all quite large files {20meg} and are only suitable if you have a broadband connection - they take a couple of minutes to download , and are good enough to play full screen Windows Media player.
They give a `pilots eye` view of the IHI car from the `hot seat`, and to illustrate some of the aspects discussed in the forum posts – traction, or the lack of it from start! – engine response at normal road speeds in top gear– mid range performance in the upper gears, and fuel consumption as well as boost pressures and EGT and the rest
So there you are! If you have t to chill to recover from your New year excesses – either physical or emotional – then you can take a few minutes out, to plug in – go full screen – turn up the volume - and `be there`
Wishing to all a groovy Hootenanny, and healthy, happy and prosperous 2007 !






















Cheers


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (MauGomez)*

that dyno plot is insane


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*

thanks m8! - the engine has freed off a good bit since the dyno run, and its probably giving another 10~20 bhp more now!!


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (VAG20V)*

that car is bad ass america gets ripped off in terms of automobiles even american car companys have better versions of their cars over their http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (GTIFireCracker)*

Glad you like the car mate







- thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - did a photoshoot for Performance VW mag yesterday at Knockhill circuit with my mates car - Scottish Leons! - his car is fantastic - will be well worth a look - should be out in the next couple of months.


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (VAG20V)*

We also have some Seat's in Peru. This are a couple of pics of my Leon











_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 6:44 PM 5-9-2007_

_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 6:46 PM 5-9-2007_

_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 6:46 PM 5-9-2007_

_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 6:46 PM 5-9-2007_

_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 6:48 PM 5-9-2007_


_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 7:46 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (luisalbertoqa)*

Hey Luis - your car looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - I like the Super T`s 
Glad to see you guys in Peru like the Leon too - do you have any mods to the motor?
Do you get Performance VW magazine? - my car is featured in June`s 07 [this month`s] edition - here`s some pictures from the shoot


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (webbhead)*

Hey John,
Your car is insane!!!! I just enjoy BT too much!!!!! nice pics... we don't have Performance VW mag in Peru, but I will consider subscribing now.








Some of my car mods:
Engine: IE Forged rods, FMIC, ATP stage 3 exhaust manifold, garret xxxx turbo, Unitronic BT chip, 3” turbo back, Snow performance WAI. 
Transmission: Standard 6 gear box, stage 4 clutch with light weight flywheel, 38% mod short shifter.
Suspension: Bilstein Sport & Neuspeed race springs, rear antiroll bar, VF-Engineering dog bone mount.
Brakes: Standard
Wheels: 18”OZ Superturismo GT, 15mm MTM spacers (front and back), Sumitomo HTRZII 235-40-18 tyres




_Modified by luisalbertoqa at 3:50 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (luisalbertoqa)*

Respect Luis! - that is a serious motor you got there!!







I am amazed that the Leon is so popular in Peru! - Seat will be very happy!!


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (webbhead)*

We don't have that many Seats, however the car is quite popular here but VW is the leading VAG car in Peru.
The rare thing to find is a BT!! There aren't many roads to use that much power, its quite expensive to import all the parts needed and there isn't much info. We are lucky to have 27psiboom who represents Unitronic here, if not it will be almost imposible to have a BT with a good software mod, still there are no more than a hand full of BT in Lima.








I want your Sportec wheels!!


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (luisalbertoqa)*

Your car is a great achievement, under the circumstances - well done Luis!
There are not many BT Leons in the UK for that matter! - my car was the first LCR in the country with the the IHI turbo - Jabbasport have done a few more now.
As far as Garrett turbos - well APR has only just started fitting its stage 3 kit for UK spec cars [right hand drive ] - and even that kit was developed in Australia!
There are of course a good number of Golfs, Audi A3/S3, and Skoda Octavias running BT on the road.
Glad you like the Sportecs







- wheels are always a bit of a problem with the Leon - it`s not what you like, it`s rather what will fit, especially when you upgrade the brakes. Clearance between the wheel and brake calliper can be a problem
The LCR here comes with Brembos as standard - your OZ Super Ts will fit over them without spacers.
I fitted Porsche[Brembo]993 turbo callipers and discs and these are much wider than the standard Brembos - I really struggled to find wheels to fit, as i don`t like to use spacers, because of wheel balance problems.
I chose the Sportecs because they come with special hubcentric spacers which can be permantly fixed the the wheel hub face by three screws. 
They thus become an integral part of the wheel assembly and are balanced as such.
With the 8.5/18inch Sportec wheel I had the spacer turned down to 6mm - this gave about 2mm clearance over the Porsche calliper.
Of course this setup, using 230/40/18 P-Zero Corsa tyres is about as wide as the standard wheelarch will take - its right on the limit when the car is lowered by 40mm


----------

